# Pulsating brake pedal



## Tercelrcr (May 10, 2018)

Hey guys so i have a 03 sentra gxe, just got it and am doing some routine work on it. Replaced the front pads and rotors because there was pulsation and the steering wheel would shake on breaking at high speeds. However after replacing them i am still getting the same issue... there is no shimmy when driving only when braking at speed. Any ideas?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The pulsations that you're encountering is generally caused by warped rotors. I'll assume that you replaced the rotors with new ones; if you used cheap brand-X rotors, then the new rotors could very easily warp again just from a few hard brakings.

Here are some things you can check:
- Rotor runout-
Secure rotor to wheel hub with at least two nuts.
Make sure that the wheel bearing axial end play is within specifications before measuring.
Check runout using a dial indicator; maximum runout: 0.07 mm (0.0028 in).
- Axle end play-
Remove disk rotor.
Rotate wheel hub to check that wheel bearings operate smoothly.
Check axial end play with a dial indicator; maximum end play: 0.05 mm (0.0020 in) or less.

The best replacement rotors to use are:
Raybestos
Wagner
ACDelco

You might even consider using your old ones by re-cutting them as long as there is enough "meat" there.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Or....it might not even be a brake system issue! Check you steering and suspension for worn parts and excessive play. Something like a bad tie rod can easily cause the same symptoms.


----------

